# Tru-oil for cork grips?



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I’ve been thinking about adding some tru-oil to my cork since I have some at the house. Seems like it would do the same thing U-40 cork sealer would. Anyone used this before and can give some advice. Don’t really have a “test rod” that I want to mess up if it goes wrong.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I did it on my rods after cleaning the cork! I was very happy with the results. It did darken the cork just a bit but after it dried up the cork felt great!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've only ever used the U40 but it works great.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a throw down rod and some Tru-Oil. I am going to try this


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

FWIW, I like to use mineral oil on brand new cork and to refresh cork after cleaning.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you put on u40 you won't need to refresh and clean the cork fyi.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What's the best way to clean the cork prior to applying u40?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Honestly, I've never had to treat cork grips with anything in over a ridiculous amount of time using cork on everything I've fished with. Just keep them clean and rinsed down when you come home. Also, clean them up with a little Dawn dish washing liquid and the blue, non abrasive Brillo type scrub pads or a Magic Eraser, about once a year or so. I also store them inside. Mine are stored in either the garage or inside the house and never had a problem with them. But UV rays will break down cork over time.... fo sho!.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I have a throw down rod and some Tru-Oil. I am going to try this


Report back if you don't mind being the guinea pig


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

How does U-40 do when the grip is wet. Things get splashy in the surf.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Clean the cork w/ rubbing alcohol and a rag.....be--au----ti---ful!

look like new


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Started the Tru-oil experiment experiment on an old 8wt. Sanded with 150 grit to get the ridges out and then wet sanded with 320 to smooth up. That made the most obvious difference. Dried water off and applied first coat of Tru-oil. Will let dry 24 hours per directions, buff out with 000 steel wool and apply another coat. I don’t think I will apply more than 3 coats. Don’t want to lose the grip texture. More to come in the next couple days















Before sanding and after sanding pics didn’t really show much difference so what you see above is before sanding and after 1st coat of Tru-oil. It is shiny since it is still wet.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

GG34 said:


> What's the best way to clean the cork prior to applying u40?


Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, no kidding.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Warm water, dish soap with a rag or non stick pot scrubber then a coat of u-40. Will last a long time.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 2: buffed grip with 0000 steel wool. Flattened out the finish and looks pretty good. Felt good in hand too. Wiped with damp rag, dried off and rubbed in a light 2nd coat. I won’t add another coat. Will buff it out tomorrow thoroughly.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. If you had put the u40 on you would have already been fishing with the rod after the first coat was dry.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

el9surf said:


> You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. If you had put the u40 on you would have already been fishing with the rod after the first coat was dry.


Sometimes it’s fun to get tasky with your toys.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

That is the good think about cork, you can try tru oil, U40.. etc and if you dont like it, sand her down and she is good to go. Never really had an issue with cork that shows use but then again as a builder I dont have to deal with some of the pathetic cork that goes on many rods these days. Cant remeber the last time I used a cork grip that had filler in it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nativejax said:


> That is the good think about cork, you can try tru oil, U40.. etc and if you dont like it, sand her down and she is good to go. Never really had an issue with cork that shows use but then again as a builder I dont have to deal with some of the pathetic cork that goes on many rods these days. Cant remeber the last time I used a cork grip that had filler in it.


Most of the cork these days is garbage.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

el9surf said:


> You are making this more difficult than it needs to be. If you had put the u40 on you would have already been fishing with the rod after the first coat was dry.


It is a throw down fly rod that I used as a guinea pig. I wanted to see want it looked like. I like the finish. Fun little experiment


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finished. 2 coats in total, buffed with 0000 steel wool. Still has a good cork texture feel to the grip. BTW, I bought this old rod 28 years ago.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

That looks good! I probably won't be working through the sanding process you did but will definitely rub some on my cork after seeing how good it looks. Do you think the buffing with steel wool is necessary or would a good lint free cloth work?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I have to ask this guys.... What will this do for you?


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I have to ask this guys.... What will this do for you?


To me I liken it to waxing your truck or skiff to protect it from UV and make cleaning easier. Plus it looks good when finished.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen guys with rods with that stuff and it seem to be yellowing, chipping and cracking for some reason, almost like a varnish. They'll say they've had it on for 5 or 6yrs and mention... "yeah, I have to re-do it!" Then they ask me... "what do you use (on a rod that's twice as old as theirs)?" and I tell them... Nothing, just keep it sprayed/rinsed off on each use and give it a thorough cleaning a couple of times a year.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> I've seen guys with rods with that stuff and it seem to be yellowing, chipping and cracking for some reason, almost like a varnish. They'll say they've had it on for 5 or 6yrs and mention... "yeah, I have to re-do it!" Then they ask me... "what do you use (on a rod that's twice as old as theirs)?" and I tell them... Nothing, just keep it sprayed/rinsed off on each use and give it a thorough cleaning a couple of times a year.


Have a few that are coming up on 5 years old with the u40 and no yellowing or cracking, grips still look new. I only put one very thin layer on, that's it. First thing I do when I get a new rod. 

Regarding your question about what it does, the u40 will eliminate your biannual cleaning routine. Just spray it down when you are done fishing and you are good to go. Can't speak to the true oil, but the application sounds like a good bit more work than the u40.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

AgAngler2370 said:


> That looks good! I probably won't be working through the sanding process you did but will definitely rub some on my cork after seeing how good it looks. Do you think the buffing with steel wool is necessary or would a good lint free cloth work?


Buffing with steel wool made all the difference. Knocked off the shiny and gave it a better look and feel, IMO.

If I was going to Tru-oil a primary rod, I’d only put on 1 coat and buff with steel wool. The cork on that rod was getting in tough shape. The sanding was needed to smooth it back out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Have a few that are coming up on 5 years old with the u40 and no yellowing or cracking, grips still look new. I only put one very thin layer on, that's it. First thing I do when I get a new rod.
> 
> Regarding your question about what it does, the u40 will eliminate your biannual cleaning routine. Just spray it down when you are done fishing and you are good to go. Can't speak to the true oil, but the application sounds like a good bit more work than the u40.


I have a rod coming up on 10yrs old and with a quick 2 min cleaning, the cork still looks like near new and has that actual cork feel, same with a 15yr old handle. I've also seen treated cork handles knock the value in a rod when it comes to resale for various reasons. 

Personally, I like cork cause I like the way it feels in my hand. If I wanted to coat it with something, then I feel I'll lose that cork like feeling and just might as well buy a foam or golf handle for it. My point is, I don't think and have not found it to be necessary. But, as they say.... _"to each, their own!"_


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ted have you ever used u40 personally? I have a couple uncoated older cork grips. If you closed your eyes and held each side by side you wouldn't be able to tell the difference in feel. As you said, "to each their own" but I will disagree with you on this one.


----------

